# new freud rail and stile bit set



## mantelmakers (Apr 14, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new freud rail and stile bit set. They fashioned it after their door bit set where bottom half of the bit can be removed to router a tenon of varying length. then either a cheek cut or mortise is made for the tenon creating a strong connection. I thought this was an interesting idea to build more strength to the joint but also cringed at the thought of adding another critical dimension. I was a bit surprised when the Freud trainer and rep stop by to demonstrate the set explaining the how's and why's, and then announced that they are discontinuing their old traditional platform. I think its a risky gambit on freud's part and have noticed that most first time door makers are a bit overwhelmed without contending with mortise and tenons. Bob


----------

